# Nós termos?



## Magikarpando

Não se usa, nunca? É sempre nós ter? Que coisinha chata.


----------



## Vanda

Não entendi o que você quer...


----------



## Magikarpando

É estranho nós termos agido assim.

Acredite-me; nós termos agido assim não muda nada.

Etc. Estão todas erradas, pois não se usa "não termos", é "nós ter"

É estranho nós ter agido assim. ~


----------



## anaczz

Magikarpando said:


> É estranho nós termos agido assim.
> 
> Acredite-me; nós termos agido assim não muda nada.
> 
> Etc. Estão todas erradas, pois não se usa "não termos", é "nós ter"
> 
> É estranho nós ter agido assim.  ~



Por que você afrma isso?
Ao meu ver, é  exatamente o contrário.


----------



## Magikarpando

É uma regra gramatical. Termos é um termo só usado para o plural de termo.

E, aliás, é sempre *A meu ver* nunca "ao".


----------



## anaczz

Magikarpando said:


> É uma regra gramatical. Termos é um termo só usado para o plural de termo.


"termos" é também a forma para a 1ª pessoa do plural do infinitivo pessoal do verbo ter: 

ter eu
teres tu
ter ele/ela/você
*termos *nós
terdes vós
terem eles

Conjuga-me
Conjugador de verbos da língua portuguesa


----------



## Magikarpando

É o que estou afirmando, a primeira pessoa do plural de ter é ter, não termos. É um verbo defeituoso, aparentemente.

O problema de conjugadores é que eles conjugam errado, é script. :/

Eu estou procurando bem sobre isso, mas há muitos casos de termos e muitos de ter.


----------



## anaczz

Além dos _links_ acima, veja o verbete "ter" do Aulete, entrada 30:
[a) Us. como v. aux., seguido do part. do v. principal, forma os tempos compostos: _tinha saído_; _tenho visto_ etc. b) Us. como v. impess., equivale a 'haver': _Tinha gente demais na sala_. c) Us. como v. modalizador: 1) seguido de _que_, _de_, _a_ + v. no infinitivo, expressa obrigatoriedade, necessidade: _Tenho que/de levantar cedo_; _Nada tenho a dizer_. 2) Seguido de _muito/tudo_ + _de_ adquire o sentido de 'ser parecido com': _Ela tem muito do avô_. d) Us. como suporte, substituindo v. de sentido específico: ter _costume_ (=_costumar_), ter _medo_ (=_temer_) etc.]
[F.: Do lat. _tenere_. *Hom./Par.: termos (fl.), termos (pl. de termo)*; _tinha_ (s) (fl.), _tinha_ (_s_) (sf. [pl.]); _terem_ (fl.), _terém_ (sm.).]

Ou seja, indica que a flexão "termos" existe e é homônima/parônima do plural de termo.

Os conjugadores podem errar, mas seria interessante que, ao menos, você indicasse uma referência que confirme essa sua afirmação.
Mais um: conjugador do Priberam.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> "termos" é também a forma para a 1ª pessoa do plural do infinitivo pessoal do verbo ter:
> 
> ter eu
> teres tu
> ter ele/ela/você
> *termos *nós
> terdes vós
> terem eles


 
Claro que a anaczz tem razão. 
E quanto _'ao meu ver',_ estou habituado a encontrar quase sempre_ 'a meu ver'_ mas_ 'ao meu ver'_ é correctíssimo_,_ da mesma forma que as expressões sinónimas _'em minha opinião'_ ou _'na minha opinião'_ são também ambas correctas_._


----------



## Magikarpando

http://www.algosobre.com.br/redacao/100-erros-comuns-em-redacao.html

Olhe o último.

Falei com um linguista, disse-me que tanto faz usar termos ou ter, que uns consideram a inexistência do termos para não confundir com o termo termos, e outros o aceitam.

Obrigado pela ajuda, de qualquer jeito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

De qualquer jeito, eu discordo do teu linguista...


----------



## Magikarpando

Eu ainda sou a favor de fazer algum gramático deus, seguir as regras que nem religião. Caramba, eu nunca sei se estou certo ou errado. Olho uma regra aqui diz isso, outra lá, contradiz. Não dá. Não funciona!

Hoje estava lendo Maria Helena de Moura Neves, segundo ela quase todas as definições de classes de palavras em nossa língua estão equivocadas, e exemplos provam.

"Para mostrar que a riqueza e o dinamismo da língua não cabem em manuais engessados, ela cita o caso do “mas”.

Segundo a norma gramatical, “mas” é uma conjunção adversativa, ou seja, serve  somente para ligar duas orações contrárias. Na prática, porém, ela  aparece conectando também frases que vão na mesma direção. “Comprei esse  livro, mas em São Paulo”, exemplifica a autora em sua sala no câmpus de  Araraquara. Outro exemplo, desta vez literário, vem do conto O búfalo,  de Clarice Lispector, cuja primeira frase é “Mas era primavera.”.  “Ninguém pode dizer que Clarice não sabia gramática”, ironiza."


Enfim, mundo mais caótico que o filosófico.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu adotei a seguinte regra: uso o português de acordo com o que aprendi na escola. Mudanças posteriores (e houveram várias), adoto as que me parecem lógicas. Na recente mudança, por exemplo, bani de vez o trema. Ô simbolozinho chato!! E olhe que eu sabia usá-lo bem.
Dentro dessa lógica, eu usaria "Acredite, nós termos agido assim"... com uma preferencia maior para "Acredite, termos agido assim...".
Veja que se você eliminar o "nós" poderia usar o "ter" sem problemas, mas estaria deixando o sujeito impreciso.
Ah, um pequeno detalhe: a primeira pessoa do plural do infinitivo do verbo "ter" é "termos", jamais foi "nós ter".
Abraços.


----------



## englishmania

Olá, confesso que não percebo a dúvida. Talvez seja uma ocorrência na variante brasileira/no Português do Brasil. Não sei se estou enganada, mas julgo já ter ouvido isso nas telenovelas (?), talvez nas camadas mais baixas da população(?).



Magikarpando said:


> É estranho nós termos agido assim.
> 
> Acredite-me; nós termos agido assim não muda nada.



Estão ambas correctas!

O facto de _eu ter _agido assim...
O facto de _tu teres _agido assim...
O facto de _ele ter _agido assim...
O facto de _nós termos_ agido assim...
etc

Neste caso, conjugamos o verbo (infinitivo pessoal).



Não confundir, obviamente, com:
O facto de (você/ele/ela) nos ter ajudado foi óptimo.
O facto de (tu) nos teres ajudado...
etc


Única situação em que a expressão "nós ter" soaria bem:
...o facto de o "nós" ter prevalecido sobre o "eu"....
(ocorrência pouquíssimo frequente )




A discussão dos linguistas talvez esteja relacionada com o uso do infinitivo flexionado e do infinitivo não flexionado. Na maioria das vezes, _prefere-se o primeiro,_ principalmente por uma questão de simplificação da mensagem. No entanto, também se usa o infinitivo não flexionado. O falante escolhe também intuitivamente, conforme o modo como lhe soa a frase...

"O chão irregular obrigava-os a deslocar-se/a deslocarem-se com cuidado."
"Perguntou, com os lábios a tremer/a tremerem".
"O nosso papel é estar/estarmos sempre à frente?"
"Venha ouvir as estrelas apresentarem/apresentar um programa."
"Quanto estás disposto a ceder no que queres para ter/teres o que precisas?»
"Aconselho os jovens a ler/lerem mais".

Exemplos retirados de _ciberduvidas.pt_


No entanto, quanto à expressão apresentada inicialmente neste tópico, não tenho qualquer dúvida de que é "nós termos". Desculpem o _post_ enorme.​


----------

